# tren pct



## Beefcake (Sep 24, 2013)

doing tren 400 test e 200 and dbol kickstart 30mg per day.  Got two vials of hcg for a blast then normal clomid novla pct.  Do I have enough hcg for a blast phase?


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 25, 2013)

How many iu per vial? usually they're 5,000iu so two vials would be 10,000iu total.. My HCG blast for this cycle (test-tren-mast) will be EOD injects starting at 500iu for 10 pins over 19 days. Then daily injects of 1000iu for 5days. I'll start my blast the day after last test-e pin and start pct 25 days later ( day after last HCG shot)

I'm also running HCG currently at 250iu M/W/F while on cycle


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 27, 2013)

thanks so two vials should do then. I should run throughout but didn't plan ahead, plus I heard your boys don't shrink much?  I'm also on dbol 3rd day in 40 mg per day, not sure if I'm feeling it or if its mental.  Sweating a lot more, could be tren, but also have a cold.  Only 4th pin into cycle.

thanks bro

ps do you need exestreme for water retention with tren? I heard its not bad bc doesnlt aromatise.  What about dbol 4 week?


----------



## goesto11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey Beef
From what I've read most guys dump water on tren and an ai isn't necessary unless you're running higher doses of a compound that can aromatize.
Have some caber on hand to combat prolactin sides.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 1, 2013)

water on tren are you bsing me?  What do you mean?  Having night sweats too not sure if its tren or dbol


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 1, 2013)

depends on your cycle history.  personally I like to blast 10,000 iu of hcg after my tren cycles.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 1, 2013)

well 10,000 is all I have for a blast cycle.  Doing 400 tren and 200 test e.  Dbol for a kick.  2nd week on dbol at 50mg and felt the pumps today.  Just want to lift more and more.  Can't wait for tren to kick in I guess on week 4 or so.  Was shooting glutes then ass hurt now back to quads.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> ps do you need exestreme for water retention with tren? I heard its not bad bc doesnlt aromatise.  What about dbol 4 week?



Stane normally to modulate a spike in E2 from aromatizing compounds. Tren does not aromatize, and you're running a fairly low dose of Test. Unless you're a prime aromatizer, you likely won't need Stane. Get bloods done 3-4 weeks in and keep an eye on your E2, then incorporate Stane as needed.

You *WILL* want to have Caber (pr Prami...or Bromine) on hand to keep prolactin in-check (again only as is needed). 

Good luck with the blast!


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 3, 2013)

are my sweats due to the tren or dbol?  I usually sweat a lot at gym but now its like nonstop.  Is it the fat burning properties of tren? First time on tren so keeping test lower bc they compete for same receptors.  Should I up test e?


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 4, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> are my sweats due to the tren or dbol?  I usually sweat a lot at gym but now its like nonstop.  Is it the fat burning properties of tren? First time on tren so keeping test lower bc they compete for same receptors.  Should I up test e?



Most likely from the Tren. only one way to find out, keep everything the same and drop the dbol.... personally I sweat from test alone from week 3-8 then it subsides..also I've noticed the lower my estrogen the less I sweat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 4, 2013)

I would personally choose to stay away from blasting HCG at the end of a cycle. Not only is it reactive and not proactive (by running on cycle from day 1) but it increases intra-testicular E2 which normal AI's like exemestane and anatrozole don't work on. To top it off there's only so much HCG that can be metabolized and only so much the Ledyig cells can be stimulated and blasting goes way past that level.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

I hear of tren sweats often. I wouldn't say it's the Dbol unless you've done a Dbol/test cycle and experienced it. And yes, prami is essential. Throw in some Cialis as well then I don't think you will have to worry about your soldier goin limp lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I would personally choose to stay away from blasting HCG at the end of a cycle. Not only is it reactive and not proactive (by running on cycle from day 1) but it increases intra-testicular E2 which normal AI's like exemestane and anatrozole don't work on. To top it off there's only so much HCG that can be metabolized and only so much the Ledyig cells can be stimulated and blasting goes way past that level.



So most effective way to run hcg is from day one?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 4, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> So most effective way to run hcg is from day one?



As far as I can see, yes it is.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 4, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> As far as I can see, yes it is.



Asking because I've seen a lot of "hcg blasts" lately...
Thought maybe they knew something I didn't


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 4, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Asking because I've seen a lot of "hcg blasts" lately...
> Thought maybe they knew something I didn't



Same here which is why I brought it up, there are consequences to an HCG blast.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 5, 2013)

depends if it is a 19or or not. And doseage too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 5, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Same here which is why I brought it up, there are consequences to an HCG blast.



ya like having a good pct


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 6, 2013)

sweating my butt off with tren, all daylong and I wear a suit to work.  Only on week 4.  Is there anything I can take for sweating?  Next time no tren


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2013)

Beefcake said:


> sweating my butt off with tren, all daylong and I wear a suit to work.  Only on week 4.  Is there anything I can take for sweating?  Next time no tren



thats just a side of tren u have to deal with..Only thing i can think of is low carb food


----------

